
Microsoft, I forgive you - temuze
https://m.signalvnoise.com/microsoft-i-forgive-you-2fb6d6061a2c
======
mtgx
It's still way too early to say something like after after a long history of
"being evil", just because MS released a few open source tools, and because it
may make a bit better products now (not sure what that has to do with being
evil or good anyway).

Also, Microsoft seems to have become a bigger "privacy villain" than it's ever
been with Windows 10, and it still does asshole moves like rent-seeking
Android and Chrome OS device makers, just because the law currently allows
them to exploit them like that (even though the recent court rulings should've
made most of their patent portfolio worthless, but I imagine at this point the
OEMs don't even bother fighting MS on this anymore).

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805920)

